# Craftsman FS 5500



## pbowman (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello, hope someone here can help.

I have a craftsman FS5500 lawn tractor, it is about 3-4 years old and recently started having issues. I was mowing the other day and the blades stopped working, I stopped the mower and then it wouldn't start back up. I eventually found a 20 amp fuse had blown, I replaced it and mower started up, but the blades would not engage. I stopped the mower and the fuse had blown again, I put in a 25 amp and mower started up but blades still wouldn't engage. The fuse didn't blow this time, I unplugged the PTO switch and cleaned the points and it started up and the blades worked. I mowed for about 20-25 minutes when the blades stopped again, also blew the fuse again. 

I replaced fuse and cleaned points, but still will not engage the blades. Any idea what it could be? Possible short or is the pto switch bad?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, you should never put a bigger fuse in at a situation like this. When it blows, either it got old and was time for it to go, but when it blows again almost always means there is a problem. When you put a bigger fuse it won't blow so easily and might allow the wires to over heat or something like that.

As far as saying what is wrong, I don't know how to check, but it could be anything, even the pto itself.


----------



## pbowman (Oct 18, 2006)

I changed out the PTO switch and it the blades engaged....for about 15 minutes. ONce I shut the mower off the blades will no longer engage. Left it sitting for about 3 days and started it up, the blades engaged, but after about 5 minutes they stopped and will no longer engage.

I know I suppose to use the same size fuse, but it was all I had at the time and I was trying to see if that was the issue. It doesn't appear to be the issue, after I put in a 3rd fuse it no longer blows.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Check for power at the clutch (when the blades won't engage). The clutches are pretty much non-repairable, so if there's power getting to it you may need a new clutch.


----------



## pbowman (Oct 18, 2006)

This may be a stupid question, but how do I check for power at the clutch? And if it is that, is the mower scrap? 

Thanks


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, I think the easiest way is to take the plug off that goes to the clutch (pto). It should be a simple two or 3 wire plug probably. To see if it is getting power, just use a volt/multi meter or a test light if you have to and see if it is getting anything there. If you can test the volts, it should be around the 12 or so volts. 

If this piece is bad, no the mower is not scrap. You would just have to replace the whole piece. You can find them easily enough. I think only 2 or 3 companies made most of them anyway. You can get them on ebay, or if you prefer you can get one from craftsman probably really easy. 
Trust me this piece is easy to find, between a early 70s john deere and an 80s cub cadet I can find this piece for them any day I need to.

I thought there was a way to check if it was good with a multi meter, but I don't remember if I'm correct and if so where it was that I saw this anyway.


----------

